

Ask HN: Blogs/Books with an impact on a small business' success? - stephanos2k

I&#x27;m just starting my small business (SaaS) and being a software engineer by nature I yet have a lot to learn about the business side (e.g. marketing, PR, customer service, branding etc.).<p>What blogs and books with the potential to have a noticeable impact on a small business&#x27; success do you recommend ?<p>PS: This is not about creating a &quot;complete&quot; list - time is scarce: quality over quantity!
======
tobinharris
I was in a similar position 4 years ago, before my first startup.

On reflection, the books I got the most out of that actually shaped my
behaviour are...

THE PERSONAL MBA, JOSH KAUFMAN

Was blown away by this. Couldn't believe how much stuff I didn't know about.
It covers everything you've asked about and more...

It's also written a bit like a Software Patterns/Recipes book, which I love.

I've read the MBA book about 5 times.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-MBA-World-Class-Business-
Ed...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-MBA-World-Class-Business-
Education/dp/0670919535)

PITCH ANYTHING, OREN KLAFF

You'll hate reading it. It will make you cringe. It's uncomfortable.

But it changed my attitude to business, my products, and deals a LOT. Which is
REALLY important.

Applying some of these techniques had amazing results in any dealings with 3rd
parties (sales, partnerships, deals). That's because I'm a softie engineer,
not a battle-hardened business man. I still read this before attending any
significant meeting.

[http://www.amazon.com/Pitch-Anything-Innovative-
Presenting-P...](http://www.amazon.com/Pitch-Anything-Innovative-Presenting-
Persuading/dp/0071752854)

HOW TO BE THE LUCKIEST PERSON ALIVE, JAMES ALTUCHER

Covers everything in one way or another...

I keep coming back to the epic rule list in this book. I keep ignoring them in
business, then learning the hard way that the list is right. He shares his
failures and successes in a humerous way.

It's a real down-to-earth, eye opening book.

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/1461120705](http://www.amazon.com/dp/1461120705)

OTHER

I'm reading Lean Startup, and have read Made to Stick, Letting go of the
words, Ignore Everybody, Spin Selling, and tons more. All good books, but the
3 above were the biggest impact for me on all levels.

~~~
stephanos2k
That's a great list, never head of any of the 3 books. Thanks you a lot for
taking the time to write, I appreciate it a lot!

------
mcintyre1994
You can't go wrong reading anything from Patrick McKenzie (www.kalzumeus.com)

Obvious starting points are [http://www.kalzumeus.com/start-here-if-youre-
new/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/start-here-if-youre-new/) and
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-
hits/)

I'd definitely suggest signing up for his Email list too at the top of that
site.

~~~
stephanos2k
Thanks! I recently read a lot about him, must be because of his famous
MicroConf presentations.

------
draugadrotten
Two great books:
[http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/book](http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/book)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ocean_Strategy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ocean_Strategy)

~~~
stephanos2k
Thanks for the tips! Blue Ocean Strategy sounds very interesting.

------
tswartz
I found the Lean Startup by Eric Ries to be useful in helping me focus my
efforts.

Also, Made to Stick: Why Some Ideas Survive and Others Die, by Chip and Dan
Heath. This helped create more effective and compelling content. It's very
high-level though.

~~~
stephanos2k
Great suggestions, I read both already. Indeed, very high-level.

------
hbien
Start Small Stay Small is packed with great advice:
[http://www.startupbook.net/](http://www.startupbook.net/)

~~~
stephanos2k
This sounds perfect, thanks for the suggestion :)

